# Marriott Maui Ocean Club



## nygiants11991 (Oct 21, 2007)

We are going here the end of Jan 08, and are interested in any pictures anyone would have of previous visits.

TIA


----------



## bobmcgraw (Oct 23, 2007)

I have some of the property posted on Webshots at

http://community.webshots.com/user/bobmcgraw4?vhost=community

Have a look.  I have lots more pics I have taken of Maui over the years.  If you would like more, let me know what type, area, etc. and I'll see what I have.

Bob


----------



## GaryDouglas (Oct 23, 2007)

*If more is better...*

http://travel.webshots.com/album/420353598CeFJWg


----------



## nygiants11991 (Oct 24, 2007)

bobmcgraw said:


> I have some of the property posted on Webshots at
> 
> http://community.webshots.com/user/bobmcgraw4?vhost=community
> 
> ...



Thanks Bob

I can't wait to get there.  

Any other advise on must sees????


----------



## Hoc (Oct 24, 2007)

nygiants11991 said:


> Any other advise on must sees????



Get the book "Maui Revealed."  It's pretty comprehensive on what to see, what to do, where to eat, etc.  Then you can decide for yourself what are the "must sees."  It's different for everyone, but the drive to Hana is always a draw, as is sunrise or sunset at Haleakala (give yourself at least 2 hours to drive there from the Maui Marriott), and a nice dinner at Mama's Fish House.  You might consider Iao Needle, a day driving and shopping the open markets down toward Kihei, snorkeling, snuba or scuba out toward Molokini, a nice luau, a dinner cruise, and just walking around Lahaina and browsing the art galleries.


----------



## bobmcgraw (Oct 24, 2007)

There is so much to do and it really depends on what you like.  I second the Maui Revealed recommendation.

If you are a beach person, I recommend a trip to Big Beach (also known as Makena, also known as Oneloa) but mostly known as Big Beach.   It is about a 50 min. drive from Ka'anapali as it is south of Wailea but for us, it is worth at trip at least once each visit because:

1) It is almost always sunny there, regardless of what it is like anywhere else
2) It is drop-dead beautiful
and
3) It is the largest, untouched by development, white sand beach left on Maui.

A word of warning: Next to Big Beach, over the little lava wall to the north of the beach is the way to Little Beach, which is clothing optional.

Another word or warning: Don't leave anything in your car at any beach.  It will be stolen

A last word of warning: The waves at Big Beach can be bigger than your average beach wave at certain times of the year.  Be careful.  They can hurt you if you're not careful but they are a blast if you are careful and know what you are doing.

We also like a trip to the Upcountry because it is such a different side of Maui from the beach/resort scene.

Snorkeling at Black Rock, which is north of the Marriott (walking distance along Ka'anapali Beach) is good.

For us, a burger at Cheeseburger in Paradise in Lahaina is a tradition.

Hope that helps.

Bob


----------



## bobmcgraw (Oct 25, 2007)

I thought of a couple of other things that you might find interesting and helpful.

1) Install Google Earth - It's free and you can do a virtual tour of the island as you find things of interest in Maui Revealed.  Plus, there are photos accessible from Google Earth that can show you actual pictures of the places.  It's pretty cool.

2) Go to www.bluehawaiian.com and look at the photos and video clips.  They are pretty cool.

These are both great ways to take a virtual vacation, learn about the island and get excited about the trip.


----------

